# Earphone advice?



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just looking for everyone's input if possible on what earphones to buy?

Obviously there's a lot out there so maybe if you could give 3 options?

Low budget
Medium budget
High budget

Just for general listening, not going to be used for gym or anything like that.

Thanks in advance
V3


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

I have recently picked up a pair of House of Marley in ear jobbies. They started off being about 60 -80 a pair going up against the likes of beats but beats won the fashionable headphones war! 

They sound brilliant but are a bit Jamaican themed!

Either way they are a bargain at around 25 quid now for the more top end of the range and that includes an handsfree bit. The earphone only ones are cheaper still.

Challenge you to find better sounding earphones for the price


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

any sennheiser :thumb:


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a pair of Sennheiser PX 100-II headphones after being recommended them by a friend of mine who is really into his hi-fi and audio gear...I think they can be picked up for around £25-30 and I must say the sound quality is really top notch...I remember the first few times I used them (upgrading from standard iPod earphones) I was instantly impressed by the bass, then I was hearing different tones, instruments and sounds that I had never noticed before in music that I thought I was familiar with.

It might be an idea to pop into a Dixons or John Lewis or somewhere to try a few pairs out, see which ones stand out for you and are most comfortable with for you.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I have or should say used to have beyerdynamic in ear headphones (sorry forgot the model no.) but they were previously a best buy on what hifi around the £100 mark. The sound quality they produced was phenomal compared to lower end ones.

http://www.whathifi.com/best-buys/headphones


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Will_G said:


> I have or should say used to have beyerdynamic in ear headphones (sorry forgot the model no.) but they were previously a best buy on what hifi around the £100 mark. The sound quality they produced was phenomal compared to lower end ones.
> 
> http://www.whathifi.com/best-buys/headphones


x2. beyerdynamic are awesome :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Beats studio headphones are pretty good though a bit pricey but worth it.


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

There's no nice way to put it, Beats suck, pure bass no sound clarity and pricey as hell. High budget, consider buying Klipsch.










model name is Image S4, I've had them for 2 years now and I usually use them while playing drums live with my band or back at home when practising.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

With beats you're paying for the name, nothing else

I got advised on sennheiser for long poker tournaments and they are the best decision I ever made

Comfy for 10+ hours, perfect sound, look good, just everything about them


----------



## Ajt568 (Jul 19, 2013)

There's no reference to what is budget, medium or high! Checkout what hifi for a range or earphones and prices. Shure are good for a few hundred pounds. Long term listening may not be comfortable with the standard ear buds provided on these units. You may want to consider having a moulding made for each ear to make the fit more comfortable. The sound is greatly affected by the fit so a good unit will sound poor with a bad fit. Also consider headphones a lot work with mp3 players. Unfortunately top end equipment requires too much power and won't work properly, Bowers and Wilkinson do some stylish units but are pricy. Best of luck.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Shure do some really good in ear phones. I have had a pair for about six years and love them.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

bustanut said:


> shure do some really good in ear phones. I have had a pair for about six years and love them.


^ +1 ^


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

These are what I use 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bose-®-IE2-...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1377155183&sr=1-1
Bose has a great reputation and these are perfect for everyday use, I use them while going for a run as the ear pieces are really comfy great sound quality as you would expect from Bose


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Lots of decent options but before this decide if you want in ear, banded or the type that fit across the rear of your skull. Then decide if you really want wires annoying you. I have a set of Philips bluetooth phones which are despite not making WHATHIFI (not that that should matter) which for the £60 I paid are amazing with my S4, iPad etc and unlike some models have a wired connection facility if required. Clear, warm deep bass which as an old audiophile really took me by surprise as I was prepared to compromise sound for freedom and in the end didnt have too.

These are similar to the ones I have which have been superceeded

detailing without a wire makes things far more comfortable. I can leave my S4 downstairs and be upstairs without any drop out.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Bose over ear headphones - best buy iv ever made


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies people, gives me something to look into!

I've heard people go on about Sennheiser before, seems to have a good name


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I recently bought some Sennheiser CX400ii only used them briefly but they seem good so far, I got them because my OH has had the CX300ii for a few years now and he can't fault them.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I wouldn't bother with in ear cans, just strictly over head.
Sennheiser HD-25, or 25-SP


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Junkers_GTi said:


> There's no nice way to put it, Beats suck, pure bass no sound clarity and pricey as hell. High budget, consider buying Klipsch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit strong to say they suck, yes they are very pricey and kick out alot of bass but they are good for certain types of music IMO, obviously there not sennheiser standard quality in sound but still worth a punt IMO.
I don't own a pair but my brother in law has the studio beats and I love listening to them when he comes round.
Djxray's suggestion of the hd25 or sp's won't disappoint, used to use the hd25's years back when I was into my mixing.
The sp's are £99 from richer sounds currently


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

They may not be practical but I always liked the Stax electrostatic headphones. Very ugly but yet to hear better.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Dan J said:


> Bit strong to say they suck, yes they are very pricey and kick out alot of bass but they are good for certain types of music IMO, obviously there not sennheiser standard quality in sound but still worth a punt IMO.
> I don't own a pair but my brother in law has the studio beats and I love listening to them when he comes round.
> Djxray's suggestion of the hd25 or sp's won't disappoint, used to use the hd25's years back when I was into my mixing.
> The sp's are £99 from richer sounds currently


Exactly that dan, i use em in clubs and on radio:thumb:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

B&W P5's awesome headphones


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I could well believe it, anything B&W's quality


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Try some shure ( I have se215 and they are very good ) or westone ( 4r must be pretty awesome ).
In my opinion p5 are good but not £250 good , you can find better headphones at that price .
Bose don't worth their prices too ( ae2 are a complete disappointment given the price ).
The only thing I can say about beats is that they suck , too much bass and no clarity at all .. Don't spend your money on these .


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

This really does depend on your budget, where you are listening to them and the type of music.

I have a pair of Grado RS2is for listening at home.

a pair of Audio-Technica ATH-M50 when on my guitar or on my drums or any recording work at home.

And a pair of Sennheiser PX 200 II when I'm out and about.

Do not buy beats !!!

Head over to http://www.head-fi.org/ for more info


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I can vouch for beats being a pile of ****, my brother had a pair which I heard and apart from the bass there's nothing there so he then brought the P5's which sound amazing I would argue they are worth the £250 price tag because not only is it the sound but the design which makes it worth while, if you have an iPhone or such it even comes with the inline remote/mic to take calls change songs etc. The ears pads are also memory foam and incredibly comfortable.


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Most of my headphones over the years have been Sennheiser - from low cost in ear all the way up to HD600's with a dedicated headphone amp

Take a look at this American site for a lot of very useful information www.headphone.com


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Got a pair of 'SoundMAGIC E10', sound superb and for the price they're a no brainer......

http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/sou...ating-earphones-black-silver-prodid-3832.html


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Again, thanks for all the replies! 

I think for my budget and what I'm gonna be using them for I'll take a punt on a pair of Sennheiser's...although I've just been reading up on those SoundMAGIC E10's and they have excellent reviews! Hmm...


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Another here for Sennheisers - I used to have Phillips and then Sony head hones, but since I got Sennheisers I haven't gone anywhere else.

I was given a pair of Bose head phones but after they broke I didn't replace them - rather break a pair of £25 jobbies than £80-90 a pop.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

V3nom said:


> Again, thanks for all the replies!
> 
> although I've just been reading up on those SoundMAGIC E10's and they have excellent reviews! Hmm...


Go for the SoundMagic E10's mate....you won't regret it.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Went for the SoundMAGIC E10 - £22 delivered from MP4 Nation


----------

